# Back in the saddle.



## Scottay5150 (Jan 6, 2019)

Here are the important details. I live in Colorado, weigh 270 pounds, 49 years old.

I have got 300 miles under my belt this year probably 50-50 split between a road and mountain.

I suck at climbing. I need to get better. What should I be doing besides just riding.

What do you suggest? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Scottay5150 said:


> Here are the important details. I live in Colorado, weigh 270 pounds, 49 years old.
> 
> I have got 300 miles under my belt this year probably 50-50 split between a road and mountain.
> 
> ...


It will be tough to be a decent climber at your weight. How tall are you? In addition to riding more, losing weight should be a focus.


----------



## Scottay5150 (Jan 6, 2019)

Srode said:


> It will be tough to be a decent climber at your weight. How tall are you? In addition to riding more, losing weight should be a focus.


I'm not looking to be the next Contador. To be honest and I know every ounce counts I don't have that much to lose. So what training tips do you have?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Scottay5150 said:


> What do you suggest?


Ride. Ride. Ride.



> So what training tips do you have?


With only 300mi under your belt, you're not ready for any training other than... ride. 

Ride more frequent. Ride for longer. Ride at a higher intensity.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Scottay5150 said:


> I'm not looking to be the next Contador. To be honest and I know every ounce counts I don't have that much to lose. So what training tips do you have?


Step 1 - Ride Rest Repeat. 1 day on, 1 day off - increase weekly volume (miles) 10% or so each week. 
Step 2 - Every 3rd week cut your volume in half for that week and then go back to step 1

Unless you are 6'9" tall, at 270# you can lose weight. You may choose not to for personal reasons but that will impact what is possible to achieve in the way of cycling performance.


----------

